# a



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Scully said:


> I found these droppings in a roll of weed barrier. Is it mice or something else?
> 
> View attachment 635504


Not rodent droppings.

Appears to be seeds, crush one to see it's composition.


ED


----------

